# Uukha limbs + LimbSaver problems



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

I have limbsavers on a pair of ex1's. I am at least the 2nd owner and they were on when I bought the limbs. I've had them for about 2 and a half years IIRC. They are still stuck there.(knock on wood). 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

If it tore the PU coat off, wouldnt you be putting onto the raw carbon? Also, maybe contact Uukha about the varnish failing so badly. I have used limb savers and this never happened to me. I heard in extreme cases you might be able to swap out. The new 2018 line uses a different finish so they might be able to hook you up.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I've had that happen with other limb manufacturers too. I think it's those 3M pads. They are super sticky, and almost bond like cyno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I've had that happen with other limb manufacturers too. I think it's those 3M pads. They are super sticky, and almost bond like cyno.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see if the OP was pulling off the limb saver but he said it popped off. That shouldn't happen. 

Only thing I can see is if he was forcing it into the limb sleeve with the save on, that is a lot of torque. Either have to wrap in plastic, use loose sleeves or give up on limb sleeves. If that wasn't the case, and it wasn't a case of trying to remove the limb saver that kind of damage is inexcusable. Uukha should make it right.

I really like my uukha limbs, I just wish the finish wasn't crap.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

bobnikon said:


> I can see if the OP was pulling off the limb saver but he said it popped off. That shouldn't happen.
> 
> Only thing I can see is if he was forcing it into the limb sleeve with the save on, that is a lot of torque. Either have to wrap in plastic, use loose sleeves or give up on limb sleeves. If that wasn't the case, and it wasn't a case of trying to remove the limb saver that kind of damage is inexcusable. Uukha should make it right.
> 
> ...


Agreed it shouldn't pop off. That hasn't happened to me.


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

Hopefully uukha will stand up and help you out. Just curious, how would you safely take them off and conserve the finish?


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dental floss


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Neo888 said:


> Dental floss


Serving material, etc...

Saw it back and forth under the pad and it will come off. You can then peel the remaining residue, if any, off with your thumb by rubbing it.

Shouldn't leave any mark on the limb, done it a couple dozen times on a number of different brands.

Cheers


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Blasey said:


> Hopefully uukha will stand up and help you out. Just curious, how would you safely take them off and conserve the finish?


I can't imagine why they should do anything- no one from Uukha told the consumer to put the third party item on the limb, or certified that the limb finish would be compatible with the adhesive system. 

The onus is on the user, and perhaps on Sims. Certainly not Uukha.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

>--gt--> said:


> I can't imagine why they should do anything- no one from Uukha told the consumer to put the third party item on the limb, or certified that the limb finish would be compatible with the adhesive system.
> 
> The onus is on the user, and perhaps on Sims. Certainly not Uukha.


Their 2016 manual actually discourages their use I just realized. Uukha probably will not cover this.

I would say just attempt to refinish the bare spot or pick up the new Uukha limbs.


----------



## bobbinbette (May 14, 2016)

Wow, this got a lot more response than I anticipated. Thanks for the ideas!

Yea, I didn't try to force them into the sleeves or anything. I just noticed that the limbsavers were getting looser day by day. I always thought it was the adhesive and not the varnish itself. 
I removed the top limbsaver carefully and it didn't really do anything to the finish, but did remove a tiny bit of the decal. 

I'm wondering if maybe the finish directly over the decals is weaker than around the rest of the limb since my bottom limbsaver (the one that popped off) was placed directly over the "EX" part of the "EX1" decal. 

I don't mind the non-perfect look, especially since it'll be covered by a limbsaver. I just hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

>--gt-->;1104849097 said:


> Blasey said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully uukha will stand up and help you out. Just curious, how would you safely take them off and conserve the finish?
> ...


If I was manufacturer I would be ashamed for having such a low quality finish and I would back the owner up for having a "sticker" on the limb. That is all I am saying


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Blasey said:


> If I was manufacturer I would be ashamed for having such a low quality finish and I would back the owner up for having a "sticker" on the limb. That is all I am saying


 Well, let's say you own a car. 

And on the bumper of the car, you decide to stick, for example, one of those silly "coexist" bumper stickers. 

Then, perhaps in a moment of lucidity, you decide to remove it after a few weeks. 

However, in the process of removing it, you also remove some of the paint from your bumper, perhaps because said sticker and its adhesive caused a problem with the paint system. For example, perhaps it was outgassing solvents while sitting in the sun.

Are you really gonna blame the car manufacturer? Or, should you blame the maker of the sticker? Or, should you simply put the blame on yourself for putting a sticker there in the first place. 

See, if the finish is coming off the limbs in normal use, then perhaps you have a point of contention with the manufacturer.

However, it doesn't seem to be the case here. In fact, it appears that manufacturer advises against the use of that device in the first place. 

Perhaps they have a good reason for that.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> Well, let's say you own a car.
> 
> And on the bumper of the car, you decide to stick, for example, one of those silly "coexist" bumper stickers.
> 
> ...


There lies your problem.

To extend your analogy, which is only marginally applicable, the owner didn't try to remove said bumper sticker, it fell off and removed a sizeable amount of finish with it.

Look around GT. Bumper stickers (and limb savers) constitute normal use. How many people at the top level don't use them, and before you site a couple examples, what percentage do they constitute?

Cheers


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I know, for a fact, from working in the trade, at the dealer level, that bumper sticker sticks are NOT considered "normal use" for warranty purposes. And gt's analogy is perfectly applicable. The limbsavers are "outside influence" and as pointed out, actually advised against by Uuhka. 

A warranty is a warranty. It is what it is. If you don't read it before purchase, that's on you. If you do read it, and don't like it, don't buy the product. Just because everybody and their grandmother is doing things to a product that is outside warranty, that in no way obligates a manufacturer to add that to their warranty after the fact of the sale.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

bobnikon said:


> There lies your problem.
> 
> To extend your analogy, which is only marginally applicable, the owner didn't try to remove said bumper sticker, it fell off and removed a sizeable amount of finish with it.
> 
> ...


"There lies your problem". You must not get out among "people at the top level" very much. Your perception is flawed, as even a cursory glance at World Cup event photos will show.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> "There lies your problem". You must not get out among "people at the top level" very much. Your perception is flawed, as even a cursory glance at World Cup event photos will show.


The expected response. Thanks.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

rjbishop said:


> Their 2016 manual actually discourages their use I just realized. Uukha probably will not cover this.
> 
> I would say just attempt to refinish the bare spot or pick up the new Uukha limbs.


Levi,

Can you post that. They didn't include it on the card that came with my limbs


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

As a matter of fact, the only thing I can find on their Web page under the tuning section is below. Doesn't sound particularly damning.

Noise, vibrations:

When the bow is correctly set up, the noise is very short and dampened (a bit like a silent gun) . Limbs stop at once with very few oscillations. 
If it's not the case:
Check tiller screws are between medium and max setting (the more the better)
Check brace height is what we advice : see here
use a string made of BCY 8125 or better astroflight (I don't mean other brands don't work but those 2 ones work well)
last and very important, use a good stab with a good damper and a mass at the end.
limb saver has never been for us a solution, we have always been able to find a solution with points 1 to 4.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Bender said:


> I know, for a fact, from working in the trade, at the dealer level, that bumper sticker sticks are NOT considered "normal use" for warranty purposes. And gt's analogy is perfectly applicable. The limbsavers are "outside influence" and as pointed out, actually advised against by Uuhka.
> 
> A warranty is a warranty. It is what it is. If you don't read it before purchase, that's on you. If you do read it, and don't like it, don't buy the product. Just because everybody and their grandmother is doing things to a product that is outside warranty, that in no way obligates a manufacturer to add that to their warranty after the fact of the sale.


Still having trouble finding anything about limb savers (or bumper stickers for that matter) voiding any bodies warranty.

Cheers


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

bobnikon said:


> Still having trouble finding anything about limb savers (or bumper stickers for that matter) voiding any bodies warranty.
> 
> Cheers


On the other hand, even you can easily find that you're quite wrong in your implication of how many "people at the top level" use the items in question. 

30 seconds of looking might have saved you at least three of your four consecutive replies to yourself. 

But then again, 10 seconds of cogent thought might have saved all those as well.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> On the other hand, even you can easily find that you're quite wrong in your implication of how many "people at the top level" use the items in question.
> 
> 30 seconds of looking might have saved you at least three of your four consecutive replies to yourself.
> 
> But then again, 10 seconds of cogent thought might have saved all those as well.


Always insightful, educational, and tactful. Still no numbers or indication where they void the warranty. Thanks again.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> On the other hand, even you can easily find that you're quite wrong in your implication of how many "people at the top level" use the items in question.
> 
> 30 seconds of looking might have saved you at least three of your four consecutive replies to yourself.
> 
> But then again, 10 seconds of cogent thought might have saved all those as well.


I stand corrected. Nobody worth their salt would use them. Didn't even take 30 seconds. Noticed a few others as well.

Cheers


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

bobnikon said:


> *before you site a couple examples*, what percentage do they constitute?


Your words there, sport.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> Your words there, sport.


GT, as always an ambassador for the sport. 

As I said, I saw lots of others at Salt Lake. Where is you substantiation other than hiding behind a crumbling postulation? I asked you at the beginning of this discourse, given your vast body of knowledge, to give some meat to your assertions. As always you fail to directly answer a single question, but at least you are consistent. 

I am going to bow out of this meaningless tripe as we have waylaid this post to death.

Cheers


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

bobnikon said:


> Levi,
> 
> Can you post that. They didn't include it on the card that came with my limbs
> View attachment 6094809


Sorry, I meant to say the online manual. Uukha's old website (can be found in the archives, bottom of new website) has a disclaimer under the tuning tab that says they "do not consider limb savers a solution" (in reference to noise control). However I wouldn't really say its a disclaimer against them that would void warranty. I'm merely speculating that if told a limb saver removed the PU coating, Uukha perhaps could argue that they expressed not using limb savers and refuse replacement or repair. Not sure. It's up to the OP if he wants to try contacting them or not.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

bobnikon said:


> As a matter of fact, the only thing I can find on their Web page under the tuning section is below. Doesn't sound particularly damning.
> 
> Noise, vibrations:
> 
> ...


My bad, didnt see you posted that. 

I'm just concerned that they will use that last point as leverage to not warranty the OP's limbs.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

You never know what happens if you stick an adhesive of any kind to a varnish, no matter if it is a limb or anything else I would say. I put two name stickers on my clear coated carbon fiber road bike and one of the stickers made the underlying coating milky white and the other didn´t affect the varnish at all. I would say that it is impossible for a manufacturer to make sure that the varnish can handle any kind of adhesive, as long as it isn´t an in-house product. I did not even try to claim warranty in that case. With limbsavers it´s a bit different, since is it a wide-spread product that a lot of archers use, but still it is a third party add-on, so it far from a clear warranty case. Sims have also changed the adhesive tape provided with limsavers many times during the years, so the problem might arise with some versions and not with others. I never used limbsavers long-term with Uukhas and haven´t experienced any similar problems with them, but I have seen both Win&Win and Hoyt limbs that also lost a round spot of coating where the limbsaver once was applied. Most of the time the damages have been cause by people trying to twist the limbsaver off. 

Personally I don´t use limbsavers with Uukhas since I think that the frequenzy band of vibrations that the rubber eliminates is already very dampened by the limb construction. But if I felt that I needed dampening, I would also just stick savers on and assume that you could, just like you did.


----------



## bobbinbette (May 14, 2016)

I agree that no manufacturer can really account for all different adhesives when choosing their varnish. That being said, Uukha's is still pretty darn weak. However, I don't mind the ugliness as long as the limbs perform the same way they do. In fact, I bought some gorilla mounting tape and remounted the limbsavers on the limbs.

The limbs are great for vibration dampening, however I'm surprised you said that the limbsavers didn't help much. I almost can't shoot my bow without limbsavers anymore as the difference for me is night and day.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

MartinOttosson said:


> You never know what happens if you stick an adhesive of any kind to a varnish, no matter if it is a limb or anything else I would say. I put two name stickers on my clear coated carbon fiber road bike and one of the stickers made the underlying coating milky white and the other didn´t affect the varnish at all. I would say that it is impossible for a manufacturer to make sure that the varnish can handle any kind of adhesive, as long as it isn´t an in-house product. I did not even try to claim warranty in that case. With limbsavers it´s a bit different, since is it a wide-spread product that a lot of archers use, but still it is a third party add-on, so it far from a clear warranty case. Sims have also changed the adhesive tape provided with limsavers many times during the years, so the problem might arise with some versions and not with others. I never used limbsavers long-term with Uukhas and haven´t experienced any similar problems with them, but I have seen both Win&Win and Hoyt limbs that also lost a round spot of coating where the limbsaver once was applied. Most of the time the damages have been cause by people trying to twist the limbsaver off.
> 
> Personally I don´t use limbsavers with Uukhas since I think that the frequenzy band of vibrations that the rubber eliminates is already very dampened by the limb construction. But if I felt that I needed dampening, I would also just stick savers on and assume that you could, just like you did.



That was exactly my point. Unfortunately, some people simply like to argue. However recently I've taken advantage of the "ignore" function here, and the noise level has decreased considerably!


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Limb savers should be a last resort for dampening IMO. I'll always try to eliminate it with fine tuning first, then try dampers in the riser bushings and stabilizer ends.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> That was exactly my point. Unfortunately, *some people simply like to argue*. However recently I've taken advantage of the "ignore" function here, and the noise level has decreased considerably!


The irony is beautiful. Second only to the selective reading. But I digress. I said I was out...

Cheers


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

In this case blame doesn't have to be only directed at one person or party. With the popularity of limbsavers any limb manufacturer should expect that people will use them with their limbs. Noting that Uukha does not explicitly warn against using limb savers I can be almost certain that Uukha limbs are built with the ability to use limbsavers without any problems. My guess would be that the specific pair of limbs in question skipped a prepping step or had a bad batch of varnish applied.

The bottom line is that in my opinion a premium archery company such as Uukha should repair or replace the limbs to maintain their good reputation and have the OP be more likely to buy another pair in the future.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

Late reply. but I have a vx1000 xcurve that I bought brand new in may 2017. The limb butts coating have cracked and where the limbs bends at the tips, the finish shows white spots already on both limbs. I reckon it's the finishing issue. Fact is they are good shooting limbs. Silent stable not Border fast but I like them as well.


----------

